# Scope recommendations requested



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I would like a scope for my 30.06. Looking for something under $500.00 that will be accurate out to 300 yards. Any recommendations will be appreciated.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

squerly said:


> I would like a scope for my 30.06. Looking for something under $500.00 that will be accurate out to 300 yards. Any recommendations will be appreciated.


Any of the major brands are good. Go to a sporting goods store that has a good selection. Tell them what you want to spend and have them start setting scopes on the counter. Try each one and keep weeding out those that aren't as good until you get the one you like the best.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the Nikon Monarch series of scopes. I've swapped out other decent scopes to put these on my primary hunting rifles.

I just checked Cabela's to see how they're priced. They're in your under $500 range. On sale now for $229.99 - $599.99. For your 30-06 and wanting to reach out 300 yards, something like the 3x12, 42mm objective and BDC reticle is $379.99.

There's 29 reviews on the Nikon Monarch 3. All 29 of them give 5 stars out of 5.

I wouldn't hesitate on a decent Leupold either but it's easy to go over that $500 mark.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I buy most of my optics from SWFA.com. They sell a product called the Super Sniper scope, and while I think the name is a little cheesy the quality and durability are excellent for the price point. I've also been very pleased with scopes made by Vortex.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> I wouldn't hesitate on a decent Leupold either but it's easy to go over that $500 mark.


My first thought as well....

See if you can find an older Redfield, too. It'll take a little hunting around, but you can still find "new-in-the-box" old stock for under $500.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> I'm a big fan of the Nikon Monarch series of scopes. I've swapped out other decent scopes to put these on my primary hunting rifles.
> 
> I just checked Cabela's to see how they're priced. They're in your under $500 range. On sale now for $229.99 - $599.99. For your 30-06 and wanting to reach out 300 yards, something like the 3x12, 42mm objective and BDC reticle is $379.99.
> 
> ...


I have a Nikon on my 338 Win. Mag. It's a decent scope but mine has the "rangefinder" reticle. I don't like it. If I could do it over again I'd get the same scope without the rangefinder garbage.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> mine has the "rangefinder" reticle. I don't like it. If I could do it over again I'd get the same scope without the rangefinder garbage.


Funny! 
I was thinking for my next scope purchase, it might be a nice feature to have!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Funny!
> I was thinking for my next scope purchase, it might be a nice feature to have!


The option I have is not really a rangefinder at all. It is just a set of crosshairs with little circles under the center wire. You are supposed to take the rifle out and see at what distances the little circles put you on target with your load. That's BS.

I used to have a 4X to 12X Bushnell with a rangefinder that actually gave you an idea of how many yards away the critter was and then turned the BDC turret where you dialed in the range and held dead on. You could have the magnification set anywhere and it was still dialed in for that range. I liked it much better.

I do like the Nikon scope. It's clear and stays on target at any magnification. I just don't like the useless clutter of the rangefinder part. (They make the same model of scope without the clutter and if I had to do it over again I'd buy that one.)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> The option I have is not really a rangefinder at all. It is just a set of crosshairs with little circles under the center wire. You are supposed to take the rifle out and see at what distances the little circles put you on target with your load. That's BS.


You do realize if they put "actual numbers" there that people (stupid customers) will all write in to the company and complain that their rifle is hitting too high or too low for that specified yardage...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> You do realize if they put "actual numbers" there that people (stupid customers) will all write in to the company and complain that their rifle is hitting too high or too low for that specified yardage...


I realize that. I have a problem with them labeling it a "rangefinder" when it is nothing of the sort. The Bushnell I had was a rangefinder with a real bullet drop compensator.

IMO, if it's not a good mil-dot system or true rangefinder, anything else in the FOV is just clutter.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> IMO, if it's not a good mil-dot system or true rangefinder, anything else in the FOV is just clutter. But that's just my opinion.


I have to agree with you there. I'm not familiar with the Bushnell model with true rangefinder capabilities. That sounds like a model worth looking into.

The limited ones I have looked through were just graduations on the lower leg of the reticle cross. To be honest, all these years I've just eyeballed it anyway. 
TLAR = "That looks about right" is all I have ever used


----------

